# FODMAP Diet sheet is out of date and has some errors



## LesWest (Mar 8, 2011)

The FODMAP diet sheet ( http://www.ibsgroup.org/brochures/fodmap-intolerances.pdf ) is out of date and has some errors. For example, FODMAP content are serving size dependent. One slice of white wheat bread is low FODMAP while two slices are high FODMAP. Bell Peppers are low FODMAP and in the new Monash update Rice Milk is high FODMAP.

Perhaps someone could update the brochure to make it current and accurate

Thanks


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Sorry for the delay in responding.

Thanks for your input. We'll review and see where we can make some changes.

Jeff


----------

